# Pasta for 250 people



## farmrwife (Jul 27, 2015)

1st Attempt to cook for crowd.

Alfredo (Side dish)
Main ingredients in recipe I want to use:

1/2 C Butter
2 C Cream
1/4 C Parmesan Cheese
12 oz. Fettuccine

Recipe says will serve 3 as an entree. (I am serving as a side dish)

Please help me determine exact amounts of each ingredient for 250 people.
I made one batch and it seems like a LOT more than 3.

Also, because of prep and serving I thought I might use Penne pasta rather than Fettuccine.

Any help appreciated. 1st timer, don't want to flop.


----------



## chrysfox (Jun 20, 2015)

I've done some quantity cooking, and I've noticed that people never seem to eat as much as you expect them to.

So - the recipe says serves 3 as entree; I figure that means about 8 side portions, depending on what else you're serving with it.

Allowing for the people who won't have any, your 250 goes down to about 220±.

This rounds to about 28 times the original

So (If I've managed to figure this correctly)

7 pounds Butter
3 1/2 gallons Cream
3 1/2 pounds Parmesan Cheese
21 pounds Fettuccine (can probably get by with 20 )

If you have the storage, I'd recommend multiplying by no more than 4 and making multiple batches. Some things don't take to doubling or more well.

Penne is 'heavier' than fettuccini, so just as much weightwise doesn't look like as much platewise. Noodles fluff up on the plate more than a larger shape, resulting in perceived larger portions. (At least in my limited experience /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif)

Hoping all goes well, and that some of the more experience people chime in to help, too


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Please stop posting the same question all over this site. We will see your question no matter where it is placed and answer accordingly. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@Farmrwife ,

Kinda off the top of my head with pencil and post-it. Someone will probably post more exact measurements.

I think 3oz. per person is enough for a side dish. I mean you should be able to do the math. conversion charts online.

I say approx:

*16 pounds* of *real butte*r

*32 quarts of Heavy Cream* I wouldn't use whipping cream, just heavy cream 41-42 % fat

*4 pounds* of grated good* Parmesan* Cheese

*50 pounds* of dry *Fettuccini noodles*

season salt and white pepper, I personally use a little real Garlic powder and pinch of nutmeg

How does that sound? Close. You can also PM one of the professional caterers here, they might answer


----------



## farmrwife (Jul 27, 2015)

ChrysFox - Thanks!


----------

